# First planted tank advice



## Unhallowed (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok, I'm slowly setting up a 10gal tank for the purpose of learning the ins and outs of plants. And to get some nice looking plants to put in my more showy tank

It's going to be low light, I already have some java fern and moss(mostly moss).
Don't want co2, I have a small filter for current and cleaning and all that.

I need nitrates right? Easiest way is to have some fish I'm assuming.
Was going to pick up some danios, they're cheap and easy. Was thinking shrimp as well, for no other reason than they look cool and the gf likes em.

What else do I need to get, do, watch for, etc?
There seems to be as many opinions as there are people on the various web pages I've looked at. And I really have no clue where to go from here haha.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

If you just have java moss and java fern, you don't need anything. They will grow will very little light. You don't need worry about the nitrates either.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

There's tons of information on this forum to help you achieve the level of satisfaction you desire in your planted tank.

Here are some links within this forum which will give you some more information to growing your planted tank:
Plants/Algae/Ferts/EI/CO2/Lighting - Aquarium Forum - Fish Forum - BCAQUARIA
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/basic-guide-carbon-dioxide-81/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/intro-ei-estimated-index-82/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/basic-guide-lighting-13/

And if you're looking for plants to buy, you take a look at the plant classified section where members sell clippings and extra plants they have grown:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-plants-classifieds-26/

However, if you decide you want new plants that are sterilized, you can pick them up from Canadian Aquatics (who is a sponsor on this forum):
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/cana...sue-cultured-plant-sale-september-19th-14806/
http://www.canadianaquatics.com/stock/stock.htm

Good luck with the planted tank...and welcome to BCA!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely invest in a timer for the lights. I recommend trying excel flourish to get things started. It speeds growth up.


----------

